# Three hour blocks now being assigned



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

So it seemed as though you could only pick up 3 hour blocks 4 hour blocks were being assigned..,now they are assigning the three hour blocks wth?
Philly


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There are no assigned blocks. There are only reserved offers sent out randomly. Whether a driver accepts those reserved offers are up to them. Assigning blocks to specific drivers makes them an employee of Amazon.


----------

